# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Rozpoznanie D-38

## Maciej Bielas

Witam u mojego taty lat -69 robiono RTG 1-Sylwetka serca w normie, poszerzenie cienie śródpiersia po prawej stronie, znaczny pasmowaty cień w środkowym polu płuca prawego,zrost w prawym kącie przep-żebrowym. Dziś opis badania- zatarcie zarysu prawej kopuły przepony- niewielka ilość płynu w prawej jamie opłucnej. Zmianyniedodmowe po stronie prawej,smużasty cień w prawym środkowym polu płucnym. Pola płucne bez świeżych zmian ogniskowych i naciekowych. Wnęka prawa poszerzona. Sylwetka serca w normie. Spłycenie zachyłka przeponowo-żebrowego przedniego. Zmiany ateromatyczne w łuku aorty. Na skierowaniu do poradni chorób płuc-D35- Nowotwór o niepewnym lub nieznamym charakterze ucha środkowego, narządów układu oddechowego i klatki piersiowej. Rozumiem, że nie ma co się łudzić, że to nie nowotwór? Jakie są przy tym rokowania. Tata kaszlał od dłużego czasu, nie pluł krwią ale  ostatnio powiększył się węzeł chłonny na szyi.  Czy mając kartę onkologiczną mogę bez skierowania udać się do poradni i to dowolnej bo w skierowaniu  mam poradnię w WCPiT Poznań?  Czy CO Bydgoszcz nie lepiej?
Pozdawiam

----------


## pimpam

Najpierw musi być diagnoza, więc udaj sie do tej poradni co macie skierowanie.
Sama karta DiLO jest już skierowaniem do specjalisty.
Pozdrawiam!

----------

